# Joplin von Eichenluft



## Xeph

This is a Bandit Wolfsheim x Sabre Eichenluft II son

I call him "Mahler"



















Both ears are up during the day


----------



## Falkosmom

Nice looking boy!


----------



## GSDBESTK9

Beautiful baby, nice bone on him!!


----------



## elisabeth_00117

Soooo adorable!!!

I absolutely LOVE his head!


----------



## FG167

Wow! His bone is fantastic!


----------



## Kaiser2012

wow look at those legs! wow!!


----------



## robinhuerta

Handsome guy Xeph....congrats!


----------



## DanielleOttoMom

Wow what a handsome boy!


----------



## Klamari

He is definitely very handsome. I love Bandit babies!!!!! No bias whatsoever


----------



## GsdLoverr729

What a handsome boy!


----------



## Courtney

Can't offer a critique but I love Eichenluft puppies and this little boy is fantastic!


----------



## 1sttimeforgsd

Very handsome little guy. :wub:


----------



## PaddyD

Critique?
Difficult at this age, color will change.
Great front, great bone, nice head, nice rear.
East-west? Slightest roach over loin, something to watch <<-- likely
that I am wrong about this.


----------



## Smithie86

Nice bone, head, expression, stop. Nice tight cat feet .

Can not see the roach? I see a nice topline.


----------



## robinhuerta

Thats cause he has a nice topline........there is no roach.


----------



## qbchottu

PaddyD said:


> Critique?
> Slightest roach over loin, something to watch <<-- likely
> that I am wrong about this.


Where??


----------



## Rei

Jackie, and anyone else reading this, please correct any mistakes in critiquing/my terminology. Trying to learn 

Excellent head and bone, of course, eyes and pigmentation around the eyes and of the nose and lips look good. Want to say that the front angulation and overall front is lovely, and the rear angulation is sufficient. Noticed he has the turn of stifle you taught me to see. 

What is the verdict on the withers and croup?


----------



## istie

He looks lovely and strong, however i would be concerned that he will be too washed out as an adult


----------



## Ashley_M

istie said:


> He looks lovely and strong, however i would be concerned that he will be too washed out as an adult


Could you elaborate please?


----------



## qbchottu

I disagree...I think he will darken as he gets older. If I remember right, sire is dark sable and dam is bicolor right?


----------



## vomlittlehaus

istie said:


> He looks lovely and strong, however i would be concerned that he will be too washed out as an adult


Judging by the dark ring on the tail (can only see a small part of it) he is going to be quite dark.


----------



## Xeph

His sire is very dark, his dam is a bi color. This photo really is not representative of his true pigment, but you rarely get to show everything you want in a picture.

His front isn't bad, rear is just sufficient. I'd like a touch more, and hoping it's hiding somewhere. I dislike his mother's rear very much. His father's is better, and if I'm lucky, that's who he'll take after.


----------



## VonKromeHaus

What a lovely puppy! 

Sables change colors so much. WHat is he, about 12 weeks? My boy was that same color pattern that your puppy is when he was 12 weeks old!!


----------



## Liesje

I'd guess he will *not* be washed out, based on his pedigree. Congrats Jackie!

Pan @ 12 weeks (also "blonde" like Mahler)









Pan now (dark)


----------



## Xeph

<3 <3 <3 <3 Paaaaaaaaaaan!!!

And yes, VKH, he'll be 12 weeks on Tuesday  He and Mirada share the same birthday, so they're exactly two years apart xD


----------



## Debbieg

He is a handsome boy! Love his head!


----------



## Xeph

He's really been a blast so far  Housebreaking is going well, and he's met a TON of people thus far.


----------



## Xeph

Papa Bandit

















Mama Sabre









Love the temperament on both parents, and love the one my puppy has


----------



## robinhuerta

Xeph....how is "Wessen" doing?....isn't he the other young male?
I haven't seen an update on him....so I was just wondering....

Your new "Mahler" is very cute!...love the sables!


----------



## Xeph

Wesson is a bitch (literally, Wes is a girl xD), and she's doing very well  Her first shows will be next month.

I've not had much to update with her. We were working through some "attitude" issues and doing lots of troubleshooting in regards to how she should be exhibited.

Wesilu:
*

















*


----------



## istie

Yes he will darken, however he is very light.
Pan was not as light as that from the picture
He should have darker guards hairs or at least a richer colour to indicate that he will be a darker sable as an adult.
that is just in my opinion of course and i hope i am wrong.

I agree he needs a little more hind angulation but not too much, because the ASL have too much in my opinion lol


----------



## Xeph

He'll be lighter than Pan, but he's not washed out at all. Lies has a nice high quality camera....I had a point and shoot used in the middle of the day when it was ludicrously bright


----------



## robinhuerta

Xeph...but you did have a young male too right?
I know that I saw a couple pics of a young male that you posted......I just haven't seen anything since then.
Wes is cute! Sorry....by the name...I automatically thought "male"....
How is she doing?...have you shown her as of yet?


----------



## Xeph

> Xeph...but you did have a young male too right?


Bravo. His temperament was not sound and he was missing THREE teeth (this dog was sold to me at 9 months old as a show prospect....missing that many teeth and with an awful tempeament). He was sold to a young man who has experience with fearful dogs (breeder wouldn't take him back), and the dog is much better off. The owner is extremely pleased with him.

Wesson will be shown next month.


----------



## robinhuerta

I am soooo sorry....now I understand your PM.
Wes is pretty! I wish you well!

I've been where you have been.....not an easy place to find yourself, AND very discouraging.
Mahler looks like a really nice pup....you will have fun!


----------



## Xeph

Yeah....it's been a sucky couple of years dog wise.

Bravo has been with Brian for 6 months and 3 days, though, and he really does love that puppy (he is 15 or 16 months old now).

Avery (what Brian now calls him) has JUST started getting up on his own and leaving Brian to go eat and drink. This is major progress for this particular dog.

He is happy to see Brian, is more sociable with people, and he even wags his tail. While Avery still isn't a sound dog, he's ok to be somebody's jogging partner and good time pet, and I'm grateful that he has gone to somebody that understands him, and can love him for who he is 

And I didn't breed Avery, but if for some reason Brian ends up not being able to keep the dog down the line, whether it's 6 days from now, or 6 years from now, I'll take him back.


----------



## Xeph

Mahler at 13.5 weeks


----------



## CMorton

Oh my word it's been a while since I've been on this site.
I think Mahler is lovely.
Glad to hear Bravo/Avery is doing so well, he deserves that.


----------



## Xeph

Mahler is 15.5 weeks


----------

